# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  CodeSmart : ابزاری بسیار عالي براي محيط برنامه نويسي VB

## vbhamed

سلام

يك سورپرايز عالي براي همه برنامه نويسان ويژوال بيسيك 6
يك نرم افزار كه كار در محيط برنامه نويسي وي بي رو خيلي راحت مي كنه
من نزديك 5 ساله دارم ازش استفاده مي كنم، بدون هيچ مشكلي

از وي بي خارج بشين
نصبش كه كردين دو تا فايل MDB هست كه اونا رو تو پوشه اي شبيه c:\Documents and Settings\Armina\My Documents\My CodeSMART Files\VB6 Edition\Databases كپي و رونويسي كنيد به اسم Personal.Mdb و Team.Mdb فايلها رو هم مي‌تونيد از اين لينك بگيريد
http://www.arminaco.com/dl/CodeSmartOption.zip


بعدش وارد محيط وي بي بشيد، خيلي شلوغ پلوغ ميشه ولي نترسين
دو رديف تولبار اضافه مي كنه كه راحت مي تونيد كوچيكش كنيد و دكمه هاي اضافي رو برداريد از اينجا
 Codesmart->Codesmart Control ->Interface->Toolbarيك منو هم به منوهاي ويژوال بيسيك اضافه مي‌كنه به نام CodeSmart
حالا بريم سراغ كارهاي اين برنامه


1 - كساني كه با دات نت كار كردن مي دونن كه محيط IDE اين زبان هوشمند است و اگر مثلا دستور if رو تايپ كنيم و Enter بزنيم خودش End If رو مي نويسه و چيزهايي از اين قبيل، اين نرم افزار اين امكان رو براي وي بي 6 آماده مي كنه و با امكانات بيشتر، مثلا بريد تو محيط وي بي و بزنيد fr و خود وي بي بعد از زدن Enter يا Space كد زير رو بنويسه :

For i = 0 To Value
Nextيا مثلا بزنيد sc تا كد زير رو بنويسه :

Select Case Index
    Case
End Selectبا بزنيد orn و بعد Enter يا Space

يا چيزايي ديگه مثل fr, edo, es, ef, tr و ....

كلي چيزاي ديگه هم داره و ضمنا كلمات اختصاري بالا قابل تغيير هم هست، خودتون هم مي تونيد كدهاي جديد با كلمات اختصاري تعريف كنيد.
حتي ميشه مثلا بعد از اينكه با زدن fr دستور for بالا رو تايپ كرد كلمه Value رو انتخاب كنه تا شما سريع مقدار نهايي حلقه رو بزنيد و نياز نباشه روش بريد و پاكش كنيد
در حقيقت با اين روش كلمات اختصاري تعريف ميشه كه تو تايپ سريعتر كد خيلي خيلي كمك مي‌كنه

2 - Project Explorer كامل با قابليت نمايش دادن اسامي فايلها، ريسورسها، نام توابع و روالهاي داخل فرمها، نام متغيرهاي عمومي داخل فرم و تفكيك اونها با آيكونهاي مخصوص و ... ـCtrl + Q

3 - آناليزر كد كه مي‌گرده و اشكالات كد شما رو از لحاظ ساختاري و ... بهتون ميگه (تعجب نكنيد اگر بهتون نشون داد برنامتون 300 تا ايراد فني داره !) و تازه اونها رو دسته بندي مي كنه و راحت شما رو مي بره تو خطي كه مشكل داره

مثلا فرض كنيد جايي متغير تعريف كردين ولي استفاده نشده يا تابع تعريف كردين ولي استفاده نكردين (البته فقط در مورد رويدادهايي كه توسط خود وي بي فراخواني ميشن مثلا Form_Load و Command1_Click و ... به پيامش توجه نكنيد)

4 - ده تا حافظه Clipboard در اختيارتون ميزاره كه فقط برنامه نويسها مي دونن چقدر بدرد مي‌خوره، تازه اگر كامپيوترتونم ريست كنيد، حافظش پاك نميشه !

Ctrl+Shift+0...9 : كپي در حافظه هاي 0 تا 9
Ctrl+0...9 : بازيابي از حافظه هاي 0 تا 9


5 - مي تونه يك كنترل رو به همراه كدهاش از يك فرم به يك فرم ديگه كپي كنه (اين يكي محشره) CodeSmart->Clone Control...

6 - خيلي ها با بلوك بندي مشكل دارن و انجام نمي دن يا اينكه چون قبلا انجام نشده، الان ديگه سخت شده براشون با اين برنامه شما مي تونيد بشينيد چايي تون رو بخوريد و اونم واستون كل پروژه، فرم جاري يا حتي فقط تابع جاري رو با سرعت زياد بلاك بندي مي‌كنه (منظور تو رفتگي دستورات هست) ـ Code Reformatter

7 - اين برنامه مي تونه واسه تمام روال هاتون دستورات كنترل خطا بزاره اونم طبق سليقه شما، همچنين مي تونه يك كد دلخواه رو بزاره، مثلا فرض كنيد اول تمام روالهاتون بخواين اسمتون رو بزاريد ـ Ctrl + F11

8 - يكي از كارهاي عالي ديگه اينه كه اگر اسم شي ئي رو روي فرم عوض كنيد بعد از اينكه از شما تاييد گرفت خودش ميره تو كد و هرچي اسم اون شيء بوده، به اسم جديد تغيير ميده، البته بدون اشتباه و نمياد مثلا اگر داخل يك رشته هم كلمه‌اي باشه كه مشابه اسم شيء باشه، اون رو عوض كنه

9 - دو قسمت مجزاي جستجوي عالي داره به اين صورت كه وقتي دنبال عبارتي تو كد برنامه مي گردين، تمام خطوطي كه شامل اون عبارت هستن رو تو يك گرايد ليست مي كنه و مي‌تونيد راحت هر كدوم رو خواستيد ببينيد و نتايج رو هم به تفكيك فرم يا ماژول نشون مي ده

11 - مي تونه يك آماري هم از تعداد خطوط برنامه بهتون بده، مثلا توي عكس به من گفته كد برنامه شما 36944 خط هست كه 1741 خط توضيحات و 25657 خط فاصله هم داريد يعني كلا 64342 خط همچنين 18 ماژل، 8 كلاس و 58 عدد فرم

يك نگاهي به عكس زير بندازيد و بقيه اش رو خودتون ببينيد

اينم لينك دانلود :

*www.ArminaCo.com/freesoft*

----------


## H4i0 ACP

سلام
خیلی ممنون از vbhamed
با اینکه لذت برنامه نویسی پس از نوشتن یه مثلا یه If طولانی همون End If هستش ولی برای برنامه های خیلی شلوغ این برنامه خیلی پرکاربرده وباعث می شه وقت کمتری گرفته بشه ،راستی یه Update  هم به صورت DLL بود که همین کار رو میکرد .
بازم ممنون

----------


## hasanain

بسیار عالی بود و خیلی از کار با اون لذت بردم.
تنها اشکالی که تا حالا در او کشف کردم این است که Ctrl+Shift+J را غیرفعال میکند. میدانید که این فشردن سه کلید همراه با هم لیستی را نمایش میدهد از آنچه میتوان انجام داد مثلا اگر تایپ کرده باشیم:
If FWork و FWork متغیر بولی باشد، سپس = را تایپ کنیم و آن سه کلید را بفشاریم، لیستی که نمایش داده میشود شامل دو کلمه True و False است.
اگرچه نسبت به امکاناتی که CodeSmart دارد، این اشکال اصلاً مهم نیست. ما که داریم مفتی استفاده میکنیم.

----------


## r0ot$harp

*vbhamed عزیز ممنون به خاطر معرفی برنامه .

دو سوال یکی اینکه آیا نمی شه کاری کرد که مثله 2008 یا 2005 .net وقتی کدی می نویسیم خودش اتوماتیک Code Reformatter بکنه ؟
و دومی اینکه نمی شه کاری کرد که مثله 2008 هر کلمه ای که بزنیم بسیار سریع لیست نام یا دستوراتی که وجود دارند رو نشون بده ؟ 
ممنون

*

----------


## meisambandari

سلام
لینک دانلود خرابه اگه میشه یه لینک سالم بزارید . ممنون

----------


## VB.SOS

لينك دانلود خرابه

----------


## vahidvb

لینک دانلود خرابه از www.mediafire.com استفاده کن

----------


## vbhamed

> *vbhamed عزیز ممنون به خاطر معرفی برنامه .
> 
> دو سوال یکی اینکه آیا نمی شه کاری کرد که مثله 2008 یا 2005 .net وقتی کدی می نویسیم خودش اتوماتیک Code Reformatter بکنه ؟
> و دومی اینکه نمی شه کاری کرد که مثله 2008 هر کلمه ای که بزنیم بسیار سریع لیست نام یا دستوراتی که وجود دارند رو نشون بده ؟ 
> ممنون
> 
> *



سلام

Reformat كردن مثل دات نت نه ولي يك دكمه داره كه هر موقع بزني Reformat مي كني با تنظيماتي كه خودت بهش بگي
تو منوي CodeSmart->Code Reformatter هست، آيكونش هم در نوار ابزار هست

در مورد دوم هم خودتون اول تايپ اون كلمه Ctrl + Space رو بزنيد ليست مياد
البته اين از امكانات خود وي بي هست

----------


## majjjj

حامد جان هنوز درست نشده

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

لينك دانلود اصلاح شد
به پست اول مراجعه كنيد

----------


## vb2005

سلام،این ابزار چطور رجیسترمیشه؟

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
يك فايل reg. داره قبل از نصب روش Enter بزن و Yes
البته بعدش هم ميشه

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

سلام
برای دات نت هم پیداش کردم اما رجیستر نمیشه و یک ماهه است. کسی سراغ نداره ؟

----------


## r0ot$harp

vbhamed عزیز سلام
من یه مشکلی دارم شما که چند سال از این برنامه استفاده می کنید نمی دونین این مشکل از کجاست ؟ مشکل من اینه که نمی تونم رنگ های موجود در Palette رو ببینم .

عکس از مشکل هم در ضمیمه .

----------


## hasanain

این مشکلی که جناب sanaz13x دارند، ربطی به CodeSMART و غیر آن ندارد. مربوط به فایل vb6.exe.manifest است که در کنار فایل exe اصلی ویژوال بیسیک قرار داده اید تا کنترلها را داخل خود ویژوال به صورت استایل ایکسپی بنگرید!

----------


## vbhamed

> این مشکلی که جناب sanaz13x دارند، ربطی به CodeSMART و غیر آن ندارد. مربوط به فایل vb6.exe.manifest است که در کنار فایل exe اصلی ویژوال بیسیک قرار داده اید تا کنترلها را داخل خود ویژوال به صورت استایل ایکسپی بنگرید!


سلام
بله دوستمون درست ميگه
فايل vb6.exe.manifest رو پاك كنيد تا مشكلتون حل بشه
تو پوشه Microsoft Visual Studio\Vb98 قرار داره

----------


## vbhamed

> بسیار عالی بود و خیلی از کار با اون لذت بردم.
> تنها اشکالی که تا حالا در او کشف کردم این است که Ctrl+Shift+J را غیرفعال میکند. میدانید که این فشردن سه کلید همراه با هم لیستی را نمایش میدهد از آنچه میتوان انجام داد مثلا اگر تایپ کرده باشیم:
> If FWork و FWork متغیر بولی باشد، سپس = را تایپ کنیم و آن سه کلید را بفشاریم، لیستی که نمایش داده میشود شامل دو کلمه True و False است.
> اگرچه نسبت به امکاناتی که CodeSmart دارد، این اشکال اصلاً مهم نیست. ما که داریم مفتی استفاده میکنیم.



سلام
معادل Ctrl+Shift+J كليد Ctrl+Space هست

----------


## m_zi

> سلام
> 
> لينك دانلود اصلاح شد
> به پست اول مراجعه كنيد


لينك دانلود  هنوز كار نمي كند
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
لينك دانلود رو تست كردم
درسته

----------


## ابوذر محمودی

http://www.4shared.com/file/52311163...CodeSmart.html
همون لینک اول درسته . یا حداقل واسه من که کار کرد

----------


## majjjj

این هم یک ابزار برای ساخت منوها در vb البته چون ستاپ داره تو قسمتهای دیگه نزاشتم

----------


## khadem1386

> http://www.4shared.com/file/52311163...CodeSmart.html
> همون لینک اول درسته . یا حداقل واسه من که کار کرد



متاسفانه کار نمی کنه 
این پیغام را می ده

                                                     The file link that you requested is not valid.

----------


## khadem1386

این هم یک لینک پیشنهادی برای codesmart
http://www.4shared.com/network/searc...h&searchmode=2

----------


## everyone

بعد از نصب برنامه نبايد Scroll موس تو قسمت Code كار كنه؟

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

لينك دانلود صحيح است

http://www.arminaco.com/dl/codesmart.zip

----------


## hasanain

به دوستان توصیه میکنم که از نسخه جدید این ابزار بهره ببرند که عجب چیز توپیه:
CodeSmart2009

----------


## earse+erse

برای اک..تیو این ابزار و ابزار های دیگه به اینجا مراجعه کنید.

آقا مدیر عزیز بهتر نیست این تاپیک به بخش کامپونت ها منتقل بشه؟

با تشکر.

----------


## vbhamed

> به دوستان توصیه میکنم که از نسخه جدید این ابزار بهره ببرند که عجب چیز توپیه:
> CodeSmart2009


سلام

نسخه اي كه در پست اول مي تونيد دانلود كنيد هم 2009 هست

----------


## sohrab o

> سلام
> 
> يك سورپرايز عالي براي همه برنامه نويسان ويژوال بيسيك 6
> يك نرم افزار كه كار در محيط برنامه نويسي وي بي رو خيلي راحت مي كنه
> من نزديك 5 ساله دارم ازش استفاده مي كنم، بدون هيچ مشكلي
> 
> از وي بي خارج بشين
> نصبش كه كردين دو تا فايل MDB هست كه اونا رو تو پوشه نصب شده كپي و رونويسي كنيد به اسم Personal.Mdb و Team.Mdb


 یه سوال:
اون 2 تا فایل mdb کجاست؟

----------


## reza_optical

سلام دوستان 
code smart ابزار واقعا عالی هست ولی در پروژه های خیلی بزرگ که کلا اشتباه است که با vb نوشته بشه  :ناراحت:  پروژه رو خیلی کند میکنه و خیلی طول میکشه compile شه

----------


## mohammadmbs

> بسیار عالی بود و خیلی از کار با اون لذت بردم.
> تنها اشکالی که تا حالا در او کشف کردم این است که Ctrl+Shift+J را غیرفعال میکند. میدانید که این فشردن سه کلید همراه با هم لیستی را نمایش میدهد از آنچه میتوان انجام داد مثلا اگر تایپ کرده باشیم:
> If FWork و FWork متغیر بولی باشد، سپس = را تایپ کنیم و آن سه کلید را بفشاریم، لیستی که نمایش داده میشود شامل دو کلمه True و False است.
> اگرچه نسبت به امکاناتی که CodeSmart دارد، این اشکال اصلاً مهم نیست. ما که داریم مفتی استفاده میکنیم.


به جای Ctrl+Shift+J شما میتونید راست کلیک کنید و List Constants رو انتخاب کنید.

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

مي توانيد به جاي آن از Ctrl+Space استفاده نماييد

----------


## vbhamed

> سلام دوستان 
> code smart ابزار واقعا عالی هست ولی در پروژه های خیلی بزرگ که کلا اشتباه است که با vb نوشته بشه  پروژه رو خیلی کند میکنه و خیلی طول میکشه compile شه


سلام

دوست عزيز، من چندين ساله با اين نرم افزار كار مي كنم و همچين مشكلي نديدم، برنامه بزرگ رو هم با اين و هم بدون اين تست كردم سرعت كامپايلش يكي بود
اين نرم افزار تو كد نويسي كمك مي كنه و تاثيري روي كامپايل نداره
ببينيد اشكال شما احتمالا از جايي ديگه بايد باشه

----------


## milad-fa

سلام دوست عزیز vbhamed،
دستت درد نکنه واقعاً ابزار خیلی عالی هستش.
ولی من یه مشکل دارم باهاش،تو قسمت کد نویسی یه خط چین عمودی ایجاد میکنه.عکسش رو هم ضمیمه کردم.
البته وقتی تو تنظیماتش تیک این گزینه Enable the Code  View Assistant رو بردارم خوب میشه ولی من میخوام این خصوصیت رو هم داشته باشم(همونطور که میدونید شروع و پایان If ها و For ها رو با خط نشون میده).
باید چیکار کنم؟
تشکر...

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

نياز نيست كل Code view assistant رو غير فعال كنيد
از همون قسمت Features رو انتخاب و گزينه ...*Show right hand indicator* رو غير فعال كنيد

----------


## reza_optical

> سلام
> 
> دوست عزيز، من چندين ساله با اين نرم افزار كار مي كنم و همچين مشكلي نديدم، برنامه بزرگ رو هم با اين و هم بدون اين تست كردم سرعت كامپايلش يكي بود
> اين نرم افزار تو كد نويسي كمك مي كنه و تاثيري روي كامپايل نداره
> ببينيد اشكال شما احتمالا از جايي ديگه بايد باشه


دوست عزیز آیا تویی برنامت 140 تا فرم و 90 تا فایل dsr همون کریستال خودمون رو داشتی..؟

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

140 تا فرم نه ولي حدود 3000 تا متد داشتم
اما اصلا سرعت كامپايل با يا بدون اين فرقي نداره
چون اين برنامه كاري به كامپايل نداره

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

سلام
می خواستم ببینم در داخل auto text manager نمی شه از تمام اطلاعاتی که وارد کردیم یک فایل پشتیبانی بگیریم و بعد آن را در داخل وی بی دیگر اجرا کنیم

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

تنظيمات CodeSmart درون 2 تا فايل mdb در پوشه اي مشابه c:\Documents and Settings\Armina\My Documents\My CodeSMART Files\VB6 Edition\Databases ذخيره مي شن (Armina نام كاربري من است)
از همونا كپي بگيرين و بعدا جايگزين كنيد

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

ممنون کار کرد

----------


## hamidhws

دوستان این برنامه برای دات نت نمیشه استفاده کرد؟

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

ويرايش مخصوص دات نت هم داره

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام

*دانلود نسخه 2009 dot.net*
http://rapidshare.com/files/14492608...Crack.DTCG.rar:*

دانلود نسخه 2010* *dot.net*
http://www.axtools.com/lib/directdl...._2010_eval.zip

*سایت سازنده:
*http://www.axtools.com

موفق باشید

----------


## ASedJavad

سلام
من تو استفاده از این افزونه به مشکل برخوردم
اگه کسی بتونه کمکم کنه خیلی ممنون میشم.
من وقتی میخوام از یه تابع استفاده کنم مثلا بنویسم
x=timer یا x=msgbox
حرف دوم اسم تابع رو که مینویسم، حرف دوم میاد قبل از حرف اول و بینشون هم یه فاصله میفته.
مثلا اگه بخوام بنویسم x= timer، وقتی نوشتم x=t، حالا i رو که زدم یکدفعه تبدیل میشه به x=i t
به نظرتون مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

از منوي CodeSmart گزينه SmartComplete Manager آيتم Msgbox يا timer رو حذف كنيد
مي‌تونيد به صورت اختصاري در منوي CodeSmart گزينهAutoText Manager تعريفشون كنيد

----------


## ali_habibi1384

حالا يه چيزي توي تاپيك اول گفتين 2تا فايل mdb حالا اين 2 تا فايل كجا هستند؟منكه پيدا نكردمش!

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

لطفا به همون پست اول مراجعه نماييد

----------


## meys34

چه جوری از شر این صفحه خلاص بشم؟؟

اصلا به چه دردی میخوره؟ گزینه هاش چیه؟

----------


## محسن واژدی

> چه جوری از شر این صفحه خلاص بشم؟؟
> 
> اصلا به چه دردی میخوره؟ گزینه هاش چیه؟


این ابزار در هنگام رسم کنترل جدید برای ویرایش نام و... ظاهر میشود اما بیشتر مایع زحمت است، برای غیر فعال کردنش، از منوی *CodeSMART* روی  *CodeSMART Panel* کلیک کنید تا فرم تنظیمات باز بشه، در لیست سمت چپ فرم تنظیمات آیتم *Spies* و بعد *New Control Spy * را انتخاب کنید، در پایان هم جعبه "Ask for Name ..." که در بالای فرم قرار دارد را خاموش کنید

موفق باشید

----------

